# Ich kenne die Nummern ein bisschen



## irantzu

Perdón si el alemán del título del tema no está correcto del todo (¡corríjanme!), pero creo que se entiende la idea de lo que quise decir, o mejor dicho, me dijeron a mí hoy.

Conversaba con un alemán interesado en aprender español, y resulta que me dió su teléfono diciéndome los números en español, y yo le dije "¡te los sabes muy bien!", y él me respondió con esa frase que puse en el título (o muy, muy similar, quizás puse mla el orden yo ahora) y me preguntó cómo se decía eso en español... y no supe como traducirla bien.

En alemán es tan exacta, y en español tiene que habe runa equivalencia, pero ahora estoy bloqueada, y agradezco ayuda.
Mi intento (lo que le dije) fue: "conozco un poco los números", pero creo que es errado, y que debería ser "me sé los números, pero sólo un poco"... ¡uf! Tampoco me convence... creo que estoy tratando de pasarla textual al español y por eso fallo.

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## heidita

Yo también diría: me sé los números un poco.

Me los sé un poco. 
Suena bien, ¿no?


----------



## jack Geltman

irantzu said:


> Perdón si el alemán del título del tema no está correcto del todo (¡corríjanme!), pero creo que se entiende la idea de lo que quise decir, o mejor dicho, me dijeron a mí hoy.
> 
> Conversaba con un alemán interesado en aprender español, y resulta que me dió su teléfono diciéndome los números en español, y yo le dije "¡te los sabes muy bien!", y él me respondió con esa frase que puse en el título (o muy, muy similar, quizás puse mla el orden yo ahora) y me preguntó cómo se decía eso en español... y no supe como traducirla bien.
> 
> En alemán es tan exacta, y en español tiene que habe runa equivalencia, pero ahora estoy bloqueada, y agradezco ayuda.
> Mi intento (lo que le dije) fue: "conozco un poco los números", pero creo que es errado, y que debería ser "me sé los números, pero sólo un poco"... ¡uf! Tampoco me convence... creo que estoy tratando de pasarla textual al español y por eso fallo.
> 
> ¿Sugerencias?


 
=======================================================

Yo estimo que el termino wissen  significa (saber o conocer) es mejor aproximacion, ya que "kennen" en este contexto es como "poder" o tener la habilidad de hacer.  Para mi propia edificacion, yo quisiera saber otras opiniones.


----------



## irantzu

Gracias a los dos... pero sigo con la duda, no me convenzo del todo...

Kennen es conocer, können es poder.
Ich kann ein bisschen Deutsch = Puedo (hablar) un poco de alemán.
Ich kenne die Nummer ein bisschen =


----------



## heidita

También: 
*Me sé algo los números.*


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
Según el contexto de su conversación él debe haber dicho:
Ich kann die Zahlen ein bisschen.
Ich kenn die Zahlen ein bisschen.
_Können_ y _kennen_, en esta frace se puede intercambiar, casi da lo mismo.

Lo otro es que hay que distinguir los dos conceptos diferentes de _Zahl_ y _Nummer._ No es tan fácil explicar. Por de pronto: _Nummer_ se dice cuando el número se usa como un nombre personal, para identificar algo, y no importa la cantidad que expresa (Telefonnummer, Hausnummer). Cuando importa la cantidad y en contextos matemáticos se dice _Zahl_. En el contexto de arriba podrían acertar los dos conceptos, pero por convención en este caso siempre se dice _Zahl_.
Saludos


----------



## irantzu

Gracias Heidita, y también gracias Udo... ojalá agregaras a tu respuesta la traducción al español que mejor te suene...


----------



## heidita

Udo, soviel ich verstanden habe, hat den Satz ein Deutscher gesagt.


----------



## Udo

Ich würde in diesem Zusammenhang nur das Wort "Zahl" gebrauchen, wenn ich mich korrekt ausdrücken möchte. Möglich natürlich, dass man das anderswo so sagt. Möglich auch, dass es durch diese Wortwahl witzig oder salop klingen sollte. In Grammatik-Büchern oder Wörterbüchern steht an dieser Stelle immer "die Zahlen", und nicht "die Nummern".


----------



## irantzu

Ich muss sagen, vielleicht habe ich ihm gesagt "oh, du kennst die Nummer sehr gut", und deshalb hat er mit "Nummer" geantwortet...

Disculpen (y corrijan) mi alemán... soy principiante.


----------



## heidita

irantza, Dein Deutsch ist sehr gut. Tatsächlich wäre Zahlen normaler gewesen. Aber Du siehst, ich hatte auch Nummern gesagt. Ich lebe schon zu lange hier in Madrid.


----------



## Soulcruz

Yo creo que es cómo tu dices irantzu, el habrá utilizado tu pequeño error como para hacer una pequeña broma y de ahi que haya usado "nummern" y no "zahlen".

"Me sé un poco los números" es mi traducción favorita


----------

